# ESSENTIALS FOR EUROPEAN TRAVEL



## 96387 (Sep 28, 2005)

HI , I AM WANTING TO TRAVEL EUROPE AND WANTED TO KNOW WHAT WERE ESSENTIAL ITEMS OR ACCESSORIES TO HAVE AND WHAT CAN BE LEFT AT HOME OR UNUSED ON THE TRIP.
ANY COMMENTS, I WOULD BE GRATEFUL.


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

An electric continental adaptor if you are not wild camping. A solar panel if you are wild camping and a good supply of reading books to relax with your glasses of wine.
Leave behind the BIG B-bq but take an alternative source of cooking like a portable one ring gas burner or throw away b-b-q. We used to take our big cadac but it needs a big sink to wash that. 
A good european road map with relevant dictionary for each country. A good camera/video to record your happy memories. In France you will want the "aire de camping car book" and the caravan club "camping sites in Europe" book as this is the best reference you can get.
Plenty of good tea-bags if you like a good cuppa as they are not readily available.
Depends if you are wild camping or booking ahead. We wild camp and tend to go for the less commercial areas so our needs may be different to others.
Everyones needs are different though. Definitely take all your relevant medicines as we have been caught out with ailments every time. We ran out of our favorite "crunchy nut cornflakes" after 5 weeks touring. No real problem but my husband pouted!
For the van you must have florescent jackets in France to wear if you get out of the van on major roads. A spare set of bulbs is necessary together with a warning triangle and first aid kit. You must also have a spare pair of reading glasses too. Don't forget the E11, driving licence, camping carnet card and passport.

The list is endless so others will add on here when I finish. Enjoy your travels. Wish I was going too but have to wait for next summer now


----------



## fjmike (May 10, 2005)

speaking from experience - take at least one axle stand and before you go check that you can access and change the spare wheel.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

As chrisgog says - "the list is endless" but whatever you do, don't go without a corkscrew and your plastic.
Then there's that old favourite - take half the clothes and twice the money.


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

AND................................................................LOTS OF HOSE CONNECTORS BECAUSE YOU NEVER GET A STANDARD FITTING WHEN FILLING YOUR WATER TANK


----------



## 88905 (May 10, 2005)

A much better campsite book is the 786 page 

Guide Officiel (YEAR)
CAMPING CARAVANNING 

which in 2004 listed 10800 addresses

8880 Terrains Amenage
1030 Aires Naturelle
900 Terrains A La Ferme
In 2004 it cost 12 Euros

It is broken down by Regions, and subdivided into localities ans towns. 
If memory serves me right it also included a whole France map with location marks to find what you are looking for.
I would suggest this is probably far better than the CC book.

nobby

ps available in all good French book shops...no vested interests.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Depends when you are going but if in summer don't forget something shady to sit under - awning if fitted, beach umbrella or simply a large thin plastic tarpaulin that can be fixed to the back and side of the van. 

BBQs were mentioned earlier. We stopped taking our small portable one because of the hassles of cleaning it after use and the mess it made carrying bags of charcoal. Last holiday we bought several disposable (99p) ones and used one of those inside the metal BBQ. This held them off the ground ( essential if it is very dry or your knees are creaky) and meant that after use the disposable one could be disposed of and leave the metal stand completely clean and grease free. I plan to make up some of my own disposable "inners" next year.

G


----------



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

Depends where you are going
Spain TWO warning triangles; A reverse polarity adaptor (many sites are wrongly connected & most lock the box before you can check)

All countries spare bulbs; first aid kit; passports & copies; insurance docs + copies; regbook + copy; E111 card/papers + copy; good map book Prase book (they dont all speak English)


----------



## 96387 (Sep 28, 2005)

thankyou all for your handy tips. i have taken notes of whats been said.I have plenty more questions but im in no hurry and i dont want to bore everyone !!!!


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Smurfers said:


> thankyou all for your handy tips. i have taken notes of whats been said.I have plenty more questions but im in no hurry and i dont want to bore everyone !!!!


Perish the thought ! There's nothing a MH owner likes more than to talk about the subject. Ask away !



G


----------

